# "Breaking Away" era bikes (nastalgia)



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Was watching Breaking Away for the umpteenth time a few days ago. This movie was a strong influence on me, as I was 19 in 1979.

I've got to say, the racing bikes in that era (and before) were the most beautiful ever. The frames were lean and lithe, yet rock solid. The lines were perfect. Highly polished, low profile, tubular rims with relatively narrow tubulars made the rims and tires almost invisible. The swoopy lines of the brake cables were elegant. No big bulbous ergo/sti shifters/brake levers. Quill stems beat ahead stems any day. Down tube shifters were perfectly functional and minimalist. Chainrings were polished and frequently pantographed. Chromed and carved lugs were artful. Shiny aluminum parts everywhere. Handlebars with smoothly radiused drops. Saddles with copper rivets. A little drillium here and there. You know, I think we've lost something to progress.

Chunky, oversized, aero, black painted parts, plasticky bikes just have almost zero aesthetic qualities, and I have several. For contrast, I have a 1980 Campy equiped Bianchi racing bike and a 2007 Campy Record Bianchi 928 Carbon SL and a 2007 Cervelo P2C, both with carbon wheels. There just is no comparison aesthetically. The old bike is a work of art. The new ones are mere function. They get the job done, but with very little finesse. The old one hovers around 20 pounds, the new Bianchi around 13. 

Headed out tomorrow for a 64 mile event on the old bike, then doing the Solvang Century on it next week. Going with full quill pedals, toe clips and straps, hard as a rock Brooks saddle, perforated black leather Detto shoes with slotted cleats, Silca pump, and wool. Can't believe I'm eager to do this, but I guess getting through the rides fast is not always the highest priority. 

I guess I'm preaching to the choir, though. Anyone else getting out on the old school bikes?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Retro Grouch*

I'm going to my first race of the year with my mid '80's steel Colnago with Campy C-Record and friction shifters. There's no skool like the old skool.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm 27, and while I love riding my modern bikes, including a brand-new race bike with Centaur, I also love the feel of getting on my Paramount PDG3, which I keep back at my parent's house, and going for a long ride, clicking the downtube shifter and making the act of riding a bike a bit more of a ritual and tradition. 

My next couple of bikes are all going to be vintage machines. I already have my nice racebikes for road-racing and 'cross as a 3, but I like old stuff, and what better to satisfy that love than with a wall full of vintage steel. 

Plus, there's nothing more satisfying than whupping-up on some teammates on their new modern machines with a steel bike with friction shifting.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I ride my 1972 P15-9 Paramount several times a month, and it never fails to get compliments. Reynolds 531 fully chrome plated with Nervex Professional lugs, Campy Record, bar-end friction shifters.

Pictures.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I own a 80's era Masi 3v with full Mavic SSC and gel330's... I ride the piss outta that bike!! Unless I'm doing a group ride or event that's the first bike i go to!!!


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Fixed said:


> Going with full quill pedals, toe clips and straps, hard as a rock Brooks saddle, perforated black leather Detto shoes with slotted cleats, Silca pump, and wool. Can't believe I'm eager to do this, but I guess getting through the rides fast is not always the highest priority.


Not sure how any of this would make you any slower. You didn't drink "their" Kool-Aid, did you?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*maybe not*



android said:


> Not sure how any of this would make you any slower. You didn't drink "their" Kool-Aid, did you?


Did a 65 mile "fun" ride yesterday, including a good mix of flats, long climbs, and long twisty descents. The bike did amazingly well. In fact, the only time I felt at a disavantage was pulling into a food stop and forgetting to loosen my toe strap. ;-) 

The bike got tons of comments. Everyone had a story about an old bike they used to have. It felt good riding along side the newest and most expensive technology, in fact, maybe a little strange, though. Flew past lots even with aero wheels on the descents. Tucked right in on the pace lines. Had to muscle it pretty hard on the climbs and spin on the down hills (52/42 and 13-22 6 speed freewheel). Man, it does feel solid on the descents. The old Campy brakes and levers work wonderfully well, albeit with tons more hand pressure required. The Benotte cello tape is a little slick and offers no padding, but I leave it on, as that's what I used "back in the day."


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have one "new" bike that's about 16.5lbs. The rest are vintage. '91 Masi, '80's Merckx, ''77 Peugeot PX-10, ''73 Trek, ''72 Atala, the list goes on and will cont to grow. just won that Rossin frame on Ebay so...........


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got an interesting little compare and contrast going on in my workshop right now. I've got a 2005 Klein q-pro xx racing bike. Fat tubes. Aluminum frame, carbon seat stays, carbon fork. I just picked up a '90-'91Serotta NHX. Lugged steel frame. Skinny, non-OS tubes. Steel fork. Both are racing bikes (no fender eyelets, no rack mounts) with similar measurements and geometry, separated by 15 years.

The Klein pretty much maxes out with 23mm tires. any bigger starts getting really tight. No DT shifter Lugs, so I'm pretty much stuck with STI, meaning I can only run wheels with a 9 speed cassette. It rides like a dream, but it's pretty limited. It's light- under 18 pounds ain't bad for a 60cm frame.

I got the Serotta as a frame. after getting the headset and fork installed this weekend, I started hanging parts on the frame to see how it fit. Grabbed an old set of wheels and threw them on the frame without looking. Turns out the tires on these wheels are 28mm Roly Polys. They fit fine. The Serotta has DT shiter mounts, so I can run DT shiters- they'll index 9 (or 10) but I can turn the indexing off and run about any old wheel I've got lying around- campy, shimano, cassette, freewheel, singlespeed, whatever. It's not gonna be as light as the klein, but since I weigh 200+, what do I care? I should still be able to build it up around 19-20 pounds.

So in 15 years, racing bikes have gone from having some decent versatility for tires and shifting to being specialized to the point of near-uselessness. 

And this is really just in the last 15 years- My mid/late 70's Colnago Super is just as versatile as the Serotta. It runs (what are now considered) long-reach brakes, and I'm pretty sure I could squeeze a 32 on the front if I tried.


----------



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

Alas, I have only one bike--a Ferrari red Colnago Master Piu circa 89 with chrome lugs, stays, and sloping crown fork. I can keep up with most of my friends on their carbon wonders. The bike never fails to get complements. Several times I have encountered other riders that recognize my bike from previous rides.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*First can you all post pix of the aforementioned rides, second my perspective....*

This whole retro/modern thing is a bit odd isn't it.

I have to say at 39 I'm stuck in a bit of a time warp. My current daily rider/racer is a carbon Guru Geneo with Record - like the one below but in black, silver and orange. I guess it's a nice bike.

I bought it late last year after my steel custom Roberts compact died in a crash and I needed a race bike STAT for some up coming events and couldn't wait for another custom steel job. It rides fine, is quite light, looks good in a modern way - but I really have no feelings for it at all.

I use it as a daily commuter, training bike and to race on. If it got stolen or crashed (it's insured) I wouldn't care less. On the other hand when my Roberts died I was almost weeping openly in the road 

On the other hand I love the look of my retro stable of Roberts, Raleighs, Hetchins and Mercian. I only ride 'em when the weather is good (a bit of a waste I guess) and would never race and commute on any of them (again probably a bit of a waste really).

I guess the only really modern thing I do like and have implimented on most of my retro stuff is indexed gearing and campag ergo levers (I love the older pointy type). 

In my opinion steel just looks better. I have to say that in terms of ride and comfort I can't really tell a difference between the Guru and my full steel frame/fork rides. 

Yes steel is quite a bit heavier, but we all know that really isn't that important - although I'd kill for a cool 13lb bike just for cafe cool, not because I think it'd make me go faster - I managed 4.31 for a hilly 100 mile race recently which I thought was good and doubt a steel frame and a few extra lbs would have slowed me down any.

Life would be much easier if I felt the same way about modern kit. My latest projects two 1950's A S Gillotts and I'm going to have a lugged steel fixie built by Roberts in the UK and equip it with C Record headset, seat post and hubs, Pista crank and cinelli stem and bars - oh yeah.

Long live steel, and lets see snaps of your bikes ASAP.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

DannyBoy said:


> First can you all post pix of the aforementioned rides...


Here's the '72 Paramount. The only concession to modernity is the Campy carbon long cage rear derailleur.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*emotional attachment to a bike*



DannyBoy said:


> - but I really have no feelings for it at all.
> 
> I use it as a daily commuter, training bike and to race on. If it got stolen or crashed (it's insured) I wouldn't care less. On the other hand when my Roberts died I was almost weeping openly in the road


I bought my 1980 Bianchi with insurance money we obtained when my Puegeot was stolen from my house (in 1980). The Puegeot I had bought used from a pawn shop, in pretty bad shape, so the brand spanking new Bianchi with Columbus SL and tubular wheels was beyond my wildest dreams at the time. I rode that thing all over the place in the California mountains for a couple of years, even doing my first "spontaneous" century on it within the first few months (a disaster, but I survived). I absolutetely loved that bike. I raced on it, rode it to school, rode it to work, and did long solo rides on it. 

Then, I moved from Fresno, California, back to Missouri to finish college, on my own. I needed money, so I sold the bike to an English guy there for about what I paid, $550, which paid for a whole year of school. It crushed me to sell it, but sometimes we have to do those things. A while later, he sold it to one of my best friends, Mark, who then did some racing on it. I saw him race on it with Eric Heiden in St. Louis around 1983 or 4-ish. Then, he moved to Dallas, and I lost contact mostly.

I occasionally kept in contact with Mark, who had continued to race it in Dallas. Then, around 2000, I talked him into selling it back to me. This was not some museum piece, as the bike had been rode hard and put away wet for 20 years. I spent some time babying it back to being presentable, with a lot of Celeste touch up paint, new rims, saddle, toe straps, tape, but otherwise stock Campy stuff. I rode it rarely, as I have many other bikes, but took it out for nastaligia purposes now and then. Did ride it as part of my Furnace Creek 508 race back in 2001, outfitting it as the "comfort" bike. 

Two years ago Mark committed suicide in Dallas, and the bike became all the more valuable for me. I went to his funeral in Missouri and spoke about the bike at his funeral. His family was glad I had it. He had been the custodian of "my" bike for 15 years, so I almost think of it as a memorial to him. I ride it in his honor. 

That bike is a part of me in a way that I don't think new carbon carbon carbon bikes can be -- I just don't see them lasting and having the timelessness that the old steel does. The bike works today *exactly* the way it did 28 years ago. Just lube it and do a little touch up paint now and then, and it will possibly outlast me. 

Also, a bike can be a part of your being in many ways, especially if you somewhat "grew up" on it, experienced things for the first time on it, and then it lasts and lasts. I have 10 other bikes I could lose without missing a beat, but that one, probably having the least financial value, would be the most upsetting to lose. I feel responsible for its well being.

I rode it for a 65 mile event last weekend, and got many comments or stories about others' old bikes. Of course, I can only convey about 1% of how I think about the bike while riding along. Maybe a century in Solvang this weekend will give me time.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

^ ^ Great story. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fixed,
Great homage to a great bike. It is strange how we can put emotional value into "stuff." I don't have a bike I "grew up on" but just like my WW2 uniform collection, I am emotionally tied to some of these things, even though I wasn't there, because of what it represented to the original owners - what they have "seen". There is some soul in some objects. I imagine the nagging decision one had to make when purchasing a one-time high end bike - maybe arguments with a spouse or promises to parents ..... or the feeling one had the first time they got on for a ride. How many states had it been moved through and how long did it sit when the owner's interest branched away from it? What soul-less modern bike replaced it?
Some of these old bikes are still "dream bikes" to those who can't afford, can't work on, or can't house them. I never had any of them new but I really like them for what they represented to so many others. That alone makes them worth preserving. JMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

It is well known hereabouts that I have a "problem" - I really do have too many bikes, but can't bring myself to winnow out a few.

I favour "vintage" steel bikes, because I like the way they look, I like the way they ride, I see no reason to go any other way, really.

I have an Eddy Merckx Titanium bike - which in many ways fits my way of thinking what A bike should be - no radically shaped tubes, no wild stuff. Just round tubes and a solid workmanlike steed.

I have steel frames, both lugged and not, which are fitted with down tube shifters and with paddle shifters.

The latest bike I built is a vintage Eddy Merckx SLX lugged steel and I built it with Chorus 10 speed paddle shifters.

I have another Eddy Merckx lugged steel SLX bike built with a 7 speed drivetrain and down tube shifters.

I am having a bike built right now which will be steel and the tubes will be "classic" in dimension, it will be 10 speed and down tube shifters.

I become attached to certain of them and can't make myself get rid of them.

I like them, I like the way they ride.

I have made a couple of concessions though. All of them use Cinelli cork bar wrap ( or leather bar wrap) and all of them use Look clipless pedals - even the mid-60's club racer.

I have a couple of fat - tubed AL bikes that just really don't grab my heart like the "classic" steel ones.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

My story about seeing Breaking Away as a kid and dreaming of being a cyclist echoes many of you. Aside from how influential it was on my cycling, it is also the very first movie I ever saw on our VCR. (Buck Rogers was number 2). 

I remember being so impressed with his bike. The aesthetic of something so purely minimalistic-ly functional I find irresistible -to this day. Like it was reduced down to just the pure essence of racing -anything extra would just slow it down. 

In college in the late 80s, I was in the market for a bike. I had to see Breaking Away for a class and that made up my mind: my next rig was going to be a campy equipped Masi. The LBS had a Masi Gran Criterium with Croce D'Aune in my size. It was a beautiful pearly white with pearl blue fade. Just like Wayne visiting the guitar, I knew that some day, oh yes, it would be mine. 

I saved and finally bought it. I had it for less than week before it was stolen. For the brief time I owned it, I think I spent more time staring / admiring it than I did riding (which was a lot!). 

Since I was racing, I needed a new bike FAST. The only other frame that the LBS had in my size of comparable quality was a Merckx Corsa Extra in 7-11 colors with full Dura Ace -which I still have. I was embarrassed to ride that bike at the time because even though I really was racing, it screamed "wannabe" or "fanboy". I got teased by the other racers. Now everyone seems to love it because I am "keeping it real"... 

Does anyone else remember the TV version of Breaking Away ? With Sean Cassidy as Dave Stoller. I think he was riding a white Huffy or Murray. Definitely a department store bike....


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

What great stories. Breaking Away - without question - should have an impact on anyone that ever dreamt of being a bike racer. The good news is the carbon fad is now starting to go, a little, in reverse. The popularity of the handmade bike show demonstrated that. Still, it's not all bad. Sachs et all have long wait, campy record or chorus, while modernized, is beautiful and is destined to be a classic. 

My personal goal, get a classic white Independent Fabrication with Campy and hold on to that bike forever. I had one five years ago and told the wife I would place it on Craig's List and if someone bought it, great, if not I got to keep it. My thought was who would want a used 63cm steel bike - everyone was going carbon. Well, the bike was bought within an hour. 

Best line of Breaking Away even though it had nothing to do with racing is when the father walks with the son on campus and explains how he was a cutter and not his son - he talks about the stones he cut and the pride in his work and he says - "then on day the buildings I made became more important than me and I wasn't allowed in." 

Great movie regardless of the biking.


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Not The Only One!*

Nice to learn of many others who still admire and ride classic steel bikes, as 
I have for over 40 years. I look at bikes now and don't know what I am looking at,
they just look too Star-treky. Maybe 'cause I am just old? 

Well, yes they are 
much lighter. I ride a Marinoni now. I started out Frejus (2), had a LeJune, 
a Legnano, a few Atalas (2) when they were big here. Guess I have a thing for
Italian style bikes, like the kid in the movie?

Gene


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

This thread needs some pics.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I keep this one at my mom's house for when I come home to Cincinnati from Chicago, just so I don't have to lug bikes back and forth (and so I can take the bus, too). I bought it last May for a good price, put the STI on, and proceeded to put thousands of miles on it. It's a great machine – and I plan on keeping it for a long time to come. I have some great memories of flinging this bike up and down the hills of Athens County, Ohio, where I was going to graduate school, and I hope someday to take it back there, away from this too-crowded (and too flat!) city of Chicago.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bulldog road race*

I got 14th place in the Fatties Div. I think I was the only one with a steel bike.

Dr. Who . . . Love the Paramount.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

JaeP said:


> I got 14th place in the Fatties Div. I think I was the only one with a steel bike.
> 
> Dr. Who . . . Love the Paramount.



Thanks! It's in dire need of a cleaning next time I go home, maybe a paint touch-up. I did put on a set of Ultegra/Open Pro CD wheels, too, as I'm now a Campy man on my other bikes.

Gotta say, for the $250 I bought the bike for (and the $300+ I sunk into new rubber, saddle, etc.) it rides like a bike costing much, much more.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

DannyBoy said:


> This whole retro/modern thing is a bit odd isn't it.


I don't think it's that odd. I see this in other things too. 

For example, I hunt a lot and quite obviously I have guns. Now you can go buy some souped up AR-15 looking thing with carbon fiber stocks and all kinds of funky laser holo-sights and stuff like that. Or you can shoot a Winchester Model 70 or Remington 700 BDL, which is the equivalent to a vintage steel bike. There is nothing inherently wrong with either one, and they both perform perfectly. But one definitely flips my switch more than the other. It has character and classic good looks as opposed to just looking cool because it's today's hot technology. 

You can apply this same logic to cars or stereo gear or golf clubs or any number of other things. It's just a matter of preference. 

And +1 to more pics in this thread.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

DannyBoy said:


> This whole retro/modern thing is a bit odd isn't it.





innergel said:


> I don't think it's that odd. I see this in other things too.
> 
> You can apply this same logic to cars or stereo gear or golf clubs or any number of other things. It's just a matter of preference.




i love the "retro" look. i'm building a "retro" bike atm. maybe i'm just getting older...

is this a trend from the last 10 years or has it always existed? we all know the modern bikes that reference the past- here are some similar trends.

modern retro cars:


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*My Prized Paramount*

Always welcome a chance to post my prized Paramount. Complete period correct Dura Ace components except for the cranks and rear derailleur (The 7410 cranks look so much prettier than the correct 7401). Joe Bell did the paint.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

While I've owned more than my fair share of 'Capt. America' bikes, that one right there I would definitely add to the collection without a second thought. Beautiful.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

here's the bike i bought when the movie first came out










and here's how she looks today










fwiw- i haven't held up quite as well as the bike did


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

caterham said:


> here's the bike i bought when the movie first came out
> 
> 
> 
> and here's how she looks today


you've had the bike for almost 30 years? wow! 

nice bike and that's what i call commitment!


:thumbsup:


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

my wife's '81 bertin, then and now (the 'before' pics were taken in approx 83 on a north cascades loop trip)


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Love that De Rosa. Mine isn't as cool.........*

........but I've owned this for 22yrs, buying it around '85/86. Not quite breaking away era nor a De Rosa, but a good friend all the same.

I wonder how many 30 yr old carbon bikes we'll see...............


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

that's just beautiful- lovely detailing & i think the chromed lugwork stays look elegant on that bike


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a late 60's Bottecchia. It has a bunch of champion Giro stickers on it from 1966 and a couple of other years. It has Campy Record. some old tubular tires. I bought it 3 years ago and have never rode the bike. I was thinking of selling it but you guys got me all choked up.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

In last year's Copper Triangle I rode my Mercian with Brooks, Carradice, fenders, and wool jersey. I saw maybe 5 other steel bikes on the whole ride. I did get some attention--Connie Carpenter rode up and started chatting with me. "Looks like you have a whole retro thing going on here," or something to that effect.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

MDGColorado said:


> Connie Carpenter rode up and started chatting with me. "Looks like you have a whole retro thing going on here," or something to that effect.


 i think the wool jersey clinched it.:wink:


----------



## circusubet (Apr 3, 2008)

*Light*



caterham said:


> here's the bike i bought when the movie first came out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many know the name of the tail light in the first picture?


----------



## yamura (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's pic of my '82 Colnago. A mix of NR & SR parts; wheels are Record LF 36H with Mavic MA-40 rims. Needs new 'bar tape!


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's one of the many bikes I own from this era were discussing:



















































I've thought about selling this bike, but after putting it out there, I tuned it to the nines and started 'test riding' it. Big, big mistake. This Allez is one of the best riding bikes I've ever owned! And the paint is gorgeous as well.

Danny


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

circusubet said:


> How many know the name of the tail light in the first picture?


3 days on and no takers,eh?  

so are all youse guys newbies?

k


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Belt Beacon!


----------



## circusubet (Apr 3, 2008)

*Bingo!*



Old Yeller said:


> Belt Beacon!


The winner Old Yeller gets the pride of having no or gray hair trophy! Sometimes old really means old. I stumbled onto this site because of a friend. I am jacked to see and hear all these pics and stories. I only have a couple of old steel bikes and if I can figure out how to up-load them I will. I am really glad to see younger people enjoying the older rides. I can appreciate the new technology but like someone on this thread said, I wonder how many plastic bikes will be here 30-40 years from now. Thanks to all on this thread.

John


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Circusubet, Proud to be the big winner! Wish there was a prize. I am 40, but still have my hair and it is graying a bit. Here's my bike...


----------



## circusubet (Apr 3, 2008)

*Art*



Old Yeller said:


> Circusubet, Proud to be the big winner! Wish there was a prize. I am 40, but still have my hair and it is graying a bit. Here's my bike...



Now this is art,what a beautiful piece of it too! Thanks for posting the pic. Seeing your Pinarello started me thinking about how all the Italian bikes end in a vowel and remembering Dave's father in Breaking Away screaming, " Get all those ini's away from me." Zucchini and so on. Again, what a beatiful bike.

John


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*That Pinarello is fantastic*

Can I ask have you owned it since you were a lad?

My black Raleigh above I've had since I was 15/16 and I'm 39 now. Kinda cool. I very nearly threw the frame into a skip - so glad I didn't. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

Wow! What a gem.


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys! I have only owned it for a few years. Bought the frame off a buddy at work and built it up from there with ebay parts. Best I could afoord when I was 16 was a Raleigh Competition frame purchased from PedalPushers I think. Built that frame up from parts bought out of the Bike Warehouse catalog now Nashbar. Heres the frame as I received it. It gone through an amazing transformation.


----------



## circusubet (Apr 3, 2008)

*All Cool*



DannyBoy said:


> ........but I've owned this for 22yrs, buying it around '85/86. Not quite breaking away era nor a De Rosa, but a good friend all the same.
> 
> I wonder how many 30 yr old carbon bikes we'll see...............


DB,

As Caterham said, the detail is beautiful. It is easy to see the love put into your bike, including the time to set up the photograph. It is way cool to see all the devotion to the older rides. While we all have our favorites, the one we bring back to life to ride and share with others, like yours makes them all cool. The pride of the ride....I hope I haven't posted too much, I still jazzed to see all these old rides.

Thanks, John


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Old Yeller said:


> Thanks guys! I have only owned it for a few years. Bought the frame off a buddy at work and built it up from there with ebay parts. Best I could afoord when I was 16 was a Raleigh Competition frame purchased from PedalPushers I think. Built that frame up from parts bought out of the Bike Warehouse catalog now Nashbar. Heres the frame as I received it. It gone through an amazing transformation.


I think that's a stunning transformation and a wonderful bike. I love the C Record kit on my old Raleigh, but to be frank I'm loving the look of Super Record more right now (just got a seat post and pista crank for an up coming project).


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments again! My Pinarello is an '89 Montello that originally came with all C Record parts. You can see in the "before" picture the C Record fixed BB cup is still stuck in the frame. As nice as C Record is, I prefer the sharper lines and flutes of the Super Record as well so instead of period correct I opted for Super Record. BTW, the frame cost me a whole $50.00. Turned out to be a pretty good deal!


----------

